# Coast guard caught me off my game today...



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

So we went out to federal waters today and caught maxed out triggers and a bunch of mingos. Everything legal. Coast guard flies in from 20 miles out to check my fish and do a safety check. I thought I was golden until the last question of if I had my flares which I did not. Missed the regulation on that. Got a ticket from them, but they were nice about it and explained it to me. Anyways, from anybody in the past what is the fine for a flare violation??? Thank you..

BTW we are very safe boaters and go out multiple times a month so please don't lecture me on safety regulations. Just trying to figure out the fine. Thanks


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

From the FWC website "Visual Distress Signal
Required on the high sea and coastal waters only.

Must carry visual distress signal for both day and nighttime use.

NOTE: Coastal waters means the Atlantic Ocean, Gulf of Mexico, and all bays, sounds, harbors, rivers, inlets, etc. where any entrance is over 2 miles wide to the first point where the distance between shorelines narrows to 2 miles."

I would go to court and say, "Your Honor, i had a Q-beam on the boat but they never asked me about a visual distress signal. They said Flares." It might work you never know


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

you got a ticket and it doesn't say how much to pay?


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

No it's a "notice of violation" they send the ticket in the mail


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I wasn't aware that's how it worked. sorry to hear you got one though. thanks for the info.


----------



## pappastratos2 (Aug 8, 2016)

We got stopped in Mobile bay. They checked everything and looked in every spot they could find. I thought we were going to get free prostate exams. My fire extinguisher was showing low, did not have a throwable. Check your extinguisher, they will lose their charge after a couple of years. They had weapons & asked for permission to board my boat, I should have said %$## no & punched it ! I would have been on the news that night


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So, what happens if you deny permission to board? Serious question.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

With the coasites you don't have a choice, one way or another than can/will board your boat.


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Coast guard has the right to board any vessel to ensure safe operation. Honestly they can't open any compartment without your expressed permission though. They have to have a search warrant. But you do have to provide them with everything they ask. 

Anyways, the dude screwed up by asking me "do you have flares?" 
According the boat us website, a visual distress signal can either be a flag, strobe light, smoke, flare handheld or aerial. I had a flag and light and didn't even think about it because he said "flares" 
So I should be able to get it thrown out


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the Heads Up.........Need to check the expiration dates on mine,,,





.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

You should only have to provide them with proof you have the devise you were ticketed for. A picture of the distress beacon or equipment held up near the reg numbers on the hull.
The Coast Guard are easy to work with and won't bend you over like local municipalities.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

they sure have nice boats. (uscc)


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Last I heard the ticket for no flares is $32,787.

Was that a pucker sound I just heard?


----------



## 1dime (Nov 30, 2017)

I was boarded a few years ago in the Keys and the Coasty asked for my flares. I opened my ditch bag and showed him all 9 of my flares, and he checked the dates. He wrote me up because 3 were out of date. He said I couldn't have out of date flares on board because in an emergency they might not work. I told him in an emergency, I'd be striking them all.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

1dime said:


> I was boarded a few years ago in the Keys and the Coasty asked for my flares. I opened my ditch bag and showed him all 9 of my flares, and he checked the dates. He wrote me up because 3 were out of date. He said I couldn't have out of date flares on board because in an emergency they might not work. I told him in an emergency, I'd be striking them all.


If you keep the expired ones in a bag so marked, and keep the new ones on top of that in a separate clear bag, you should be OK. They want them separated.

Oh and to the OP thanks for posting, I'm checking my flares TODAY!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Only $2500.00


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally, I think it's outrageous that the FWC or CG can forcefully board your vessel without probable cause. I am not a sovereign citizen or anything stupid like that, I just don't agree with the policy.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

TY for the heads up. I was just going over both boats yesterday and today to make sure all is up to snuff. I believe I have the safest most up to regs 14' 1960 aluminum lonestar on the water !!! LOL !!! TY again for this post. Always good to be reminded of keeping things tight on the boats


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

$895


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Snagged Line said:


> Thanks for the Heads Up.........Need to check the expiration dates on mine,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nanny Nanny Boo Boo, I checked mine last week on both boats and good till Aug 2018.

You are up on the forum might early this morning...............


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think that the USCG can board any vessel at any time. If conditions are rolly and the asked for permission to board, I'd allow boarding once we got back into protected waters.


----------



## Fairwater (Sep 12, 2008)

We got one a few years back for out of date flairs. 9 sheets of paper and $100 fine.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They CAN stop and board your boat at any time. Since 9/11 they have the power of homeland security.

For free you can have the coast guard do a vessel check at your home or marina. You will get a sticker to put on your boat.


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Look at the picture I posted. They can board any vessel at anytime!!!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever since they became a part of Homeland Security and have backing from multiple HSPD's: they have quite a bit of power to act in that capacity.
Not saying it's a bad thing, just that their power and scope has changed


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

anyone on nav waters can be CHECKED, boarded, arrested, etc by the USCG. Case closed. Class dismissed.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> anyone on nav waters can be CHECKED, boarded, arrested, etc by the USCG. Case closed. Class dismissed.


You forgot "mike drop".


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yepper, USCG federal government and same authority as Homeland Security. FWC are state officers, not local or county and have the same authority as a State Trooper.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

You go offshore, for all practical purposes you forfeit your right to unreasonable search and seizure. Concept dates way back to days of pirates and such.

Basically, the Coast Guard can do whatever they want on their turf.

Around here they are usually quite courteous. If you treat them with respect they will do the same. But I'm sure they can more than handle themselves if you want to give them a reason to.


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

The guys I dealt with were great. It wasn't there fault I didn't have my flares and they were nice. I do think they could have gave me warning. (Even though I was actually good but they didn't ask me for distress signals they specifically asked me for flares) but either way they were super nice and talked for a few minutes. They are just doing their jobs


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

RMS, you dont have to be offshore. You can be in the MISSISSIPPI RIVER...If the water is NAVIGABLE water, the USCG has jurisdiction...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

To many people in a hot tub... BAMB ticket.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a great thread. Funny thing is I just checked flares after I got back from UAB and I was in date, but in my flare box I do carry out of dates flares. Time to separate them. Thanks for bringing this topic up. 
Whyme


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

RMS said:


> You go *offshore*, for all practical purposes you forfeit your right to unreasonable search and seizure. Concept dates way back to days of pirates and such.
> 
> Basically, the Coast Guard can do whatever they want on their turf.
> 
> Around here they are usually quite courteous. If you treat them with respect they will do the same. But I'm sure they can more than handle themselves if you want to give them a reason to.


Change "offshore" to "navigable waters" and you are correct.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> So, what happens if you deny permission to board? Serious question.


You will see when you deny. They got big guns. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Are flares a MUST have on board or not...? If you had other means of signaling distress then i would think you would get the ticket dropped as stated earlier....


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

lettheairout said:


> You will see when you deny. They got big guns.
> 
> sent from outside your bedroom window


Give it a try next time you get checked...LMFAO....


----------



## pappastratos2 (Aug 8, 2016)

1dime said:


> e said I couldn't have out of date flares on board because in an emergency they might not work. *I told him in an emergency, I'd be striking them all*.


 that is funny !!!


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)

Make sure to check the expiration date when you go to buy flares as well, I bought a pack at my local Academy last Thanksgiving, when I get home and look they expire in April 2018. I would like to think I should get more than 5-6 months out of them. thanks for the heads up on carrying the expired one as well, I'll have to seperate mine :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I got stopped by the same boat last Thursday. The guy in the picture actually works for NOAA. He was checking for fish while the coast guard did a safety check.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> Are flares a MUST have on board or not...? If you had other means of signaling distress then i would think you would get the ticket dropped as stated earlier....


Not if you don't go out the pass. You still have to have some type of distress device. I keep an orange with black square in the middle flag in my bay boat and both the flag and flares in the Sea Hunt.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don’t carry flares in my 13’ Boston Whaler.
I just looked it up. Does this mean I need flares in the river, bay and sound?

Visual Distress Signal
Required on the high sea and coastal waters only
Must carry visual distress signals for nighttime use.
NOTE: Coastal waters means the Atlantic Ocean, Gulf of Mexico and all bays, sounds, harbors, rivers, inlets, etc. where any entrance is over 2 miles wide to the first point where the distance between shorelines narrows to 2 miles.


----------

